# hiking buddy



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good time of the year for a hike , beautiful fall colors .


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic there RobK


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

My hiking buddy is a fat beagle, hard to get him to hold still for anything let alone a pic...


----------

